# Abused Dolphin



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Just saw this on Facebook. I assume it's real.


Emerald Coast Wildlife Refuge
Like This Page · 26 minutes ago 



UPDATE: We just received word that the animal was found dead near the Alabama state line. PLEASE, if you have any information about how this happened, please contact NOAA Special Agent Allan Coker at 850-729-8628 IMMEDIATELY. We are awaiting the word on whether or not they will need us to perform the necropsy. ORIGINALPOST: We have a very disturbing situation and we need the public's help. Please share this post with everyone you know in the local area east and west of the Perdido Key/Pensacola area. There have been two confirmed sightings of a dolphin in the Perdido Key area that has been impaled in the head with a screwdriver. Currently, FWC, NOAA and the Sheriff's Dept have been on the water trying to locate the animal so that it can be captured to receive treatment. If you spot this animal, please call any of the following numbers listed below. Pictures or video of the animal would be helpful and most importantly GPS coordinates of the dolphin's location. Phone numbers are listed in priority order - NOAA Special Agent Allan Coker at 850-729-8628 or FWC at 888-404-FWCC. If you have information about how this animal sustained this injury or about the perpetrator, please contact NOAA immediately.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

God, people are sick.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I have heard rumor of captains shooting the dolphins way offshore. Which is cruel enough. But to stab one with a screwdriver is just insane.


----------



## Online CurrentSea (Jan 31, 2012)

What the hell is wrong with people!


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

Online CurrentSea said:


> What the hell is wrong with people!


 
^ 
this!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I know they can be aggravating sometimes, but that is ridiculous.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A screwdriver? Really? Damn thats messed up


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

There is a lot more things to worry about then a snapper eating dolphin with a screw driver in its head.


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

chad403 said:


> There is a lot more things to worry about then a snapper eating dolphin with a screw driver in its head.


 
Obama?


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Wonder if it's a kill spike rather than a screwdriver? Maybe the ole dolphin tried to get at a diver's fish and got stuck in the head with the spike?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Romney!!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Has anyone seen my black and yellow phillips head screw driver? I was doing a zinc change out near the edge last week.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbdown:
Sad very Sad, what is wrong with people today....


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://blog.al.com/live/2012/06/noaa_seeks_information_on_dead.html


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

knot @ Work said:


> :thumbdown:
> Sad very Sad, what is wrong with people today....


AGREED. Salmon fisherman off the Ca coast shoot sea lions for taking their salmon. Not uncommon to see a bloated washed up sea lion with its head blow away.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

How close does Flipper have to be to a person to get stabbed in the head? Do we know if Flipper attacked the stabber? Maybe it happened like this: 



 :whistling:

Sea-r-cy


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Flipper*

Shameful the way people down here act sometimes this area is beautiful and dolphins are a big part of the beauty shame some of the locals can't see that


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Maybe it was trying to tighten up a screw on another dolphin and had unfortunate accident. Just sayin.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Sea-r-cy said:


> How close does Flipper have to be to a person to get stabbed in the head? Do we know if Flipper attacked the stabber? Maybe it happened like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgLq365hdbk&feature=related :whistling:
> 
> Sea-r-cy


That's F-n hilarious... LOL!!!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

billin said:


> Shameful the way people down here act sometimes this area is beautiful and dolphins are a big part of the beauty shame some of the locals can't see that


 
How do you know it's some of the locals?


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

They should issue nuisance dolphin permits. Some of them need to be taken out of the equation. If they weren't cute no one would have a problem. When a bear associates people with food it's put down, it should be handled the same with other animals. That's how I feel anyway.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

I think the Snapper Rec TAC just got increased. One less Flipper to eat them.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> They should issue nuisance dolphin permits. Some of them need to be taken out of the equation. If they weren't cute no one would have a problem. When a bear associates people with food it's put down, it should be handled the same with other animals. That's how I feel anyway.


Amen, I really don't like them. They are everywhere. It would be nice if they had some kind of tag system for them. I bet they are delicious.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sure, after we tag out with dolphins we can head up to Alaska and fill our Bald Eagle tags.


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=MgblT6-ZDaqY0QGp25nICQ


No one likes to hunt and fish on here more than I do. I consider myself a sportsman and would stop fishing before I got to the point of killing dolphins.

By the way, I lived in Alaska, and Bald Eagles are thick up there and would never want to kill one of them either.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Hyro*

Yeah come on man somebody from the hills of Kentucky drove sown here to do that. You know it was a ******* panhandler bama football fan type. Come on man how long you been here? I bet they screamed roll tide when they did it.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> How do you know it's some of the locals?



Seriously? I'm guessing most out of towners are like me. Even if the fishing is great, if flipper gets that close to me I'm pulling out a camera and giving him half my fish to keep him closer. Are you freekin' kiddin' with this post?



Seriously. :thumbdown:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Whoever did it is an a$$hole and anyone who thinks its even remotely ok is an a$$hole.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

What's the difference between killing a deer then a dolphin?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

sure said:


> Whoever did it is an a$$hole and anyone who thinks its even remotely ok is an a$$hole.


Well call me a rectum cause I think it's hilarious!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

chad403 said:


> What's the difference between killing a deer then a dolphin?


I don't know.

Is it legal to kill a dolphin?
Do you eat dolphin?
Do dolphins over populating cause car accidents and insurance to go up?
Do dolphins destroy anyone's crops?
Do a lot of people spend $30 each to get on a boat just for a chance to take a picture of a deer?
Do people spend hundreds of dollars to swim with the deer?
I do sit on my front porch in the morning and watch the deer occasionally. I guess that would be the same. 

I think you're just way off base on this.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Do you guys who think this is ok or that it's funny realize that the dolphin is a big part of tourism? Without tourism what does Pensacola look like? I'm not a tree hugger by any stretch of the word, but there are a lot out there that would take their money elsewhere if they knew this was going on. I sure don't want my kid to find a shanked dead dolphin on the beach. If he did that would be our last visit to it.

If you live near the beach these animals do affect your living in a positive way.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> Well call me a rectum cause I think it's hilarious!


Done. You are really ok with someone stabbing something in the head and letting it go off to die somewhere else? I don't care what it is, deer, dog, cat, dolphin... It's an assholish thing to do, period.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

What's the difference between killing a deer then a dolphin?
I don't know.

Is it legal to kill a dolphin?
Do you eat dolphin? No I wonder if they are tasty
Do dolphins over populating cause car accidents and insurance to go up? They follow boats and eat all the bi catch
Do dolphins destroy anyone's crops? Read above
Do a lot of people spend $30 each to get on a boat just for a chance to take a picture of a deer? No they spend a 1000 a year to sit and watch them
Do people spend hundreds of dollars to swim with the deer? Read above
I do sit on my front porch in the morning and watch the deer occasionally. I guess that would be the same. 

Anything else?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

chad403 said:


> What's the difference between killing a deer then a dolphin?
> I don't know.
> 
> Is it legal to kill a dolphin?
> ...


Well, you skipped the first one so I guess it's illegal. I asked because I didn't know. 

So they follow boats and eat what's in the ocean? Fish that you didn't raise, cultivate, or feed.

So you realize that they bring you money and still have that attitude? That's just ignorant.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> I don't know.
> 
> Is it legal to kill a dolphin? No
> Do you eat dolphin? Never tried but I bet it's good.
> ...


It's absurd that someone would stab a dolphin with a screw driver though it wouldn't bother me if there were a quota for dolphins in this area.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm joking


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

Flat head or Phillip's ?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I love to see them and so does everyone on the boat. I know they can get your fish. Little trick: keep some smaller fish of they come around. If you hook a nice one. Throw the little one and they will attack it. Reel reel reel and you will keep the one you want.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

sniper said:


> I love to see them and so does everyone on the boat. I know they can get your fish. Little trick: keep some smaller fish of they come around. If you hook a nice one. Throw the little one and they will attack it. Reel reel reel and you will keep the one you want.


I like that idea.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Just get a hardtail or spanish and thread about 5 feet of 50 pound mono and the problem is solved.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

johnf said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Is it legal to kill a dolphin?


Of course not.Could the reasons why be because one holds value of one life over another for the reasons you listed?


[/QUOTE]


johnf said:


> Do you eat dolphin?


Of course you can...Taste Like chicken..Had people not had this whole mentality that there cute and cuddly they would come on a whataflipper sandwich.


johnf said:


> Do dolphins over populating cause car accidents and insurance to go up?


Of course not but we as humans can make any excuse to kill something that we want to put on the table.What makes one animals life so much more valuable than another?Panthers and bears destroy more habitat and cause more destruction than deer combined but all a deer ever got was a cartoon called bambi.Bears got Yogi and smokey


johnf said:


> Do dolphins destroy anyone's crops?


You got me on this one.Never seen a dolphin swin in a food plot.


johnf said:


> Do a lot of people spend $30 each to get on a boat just for a chance to take a picture of a deer?


Of course not.They pay millions of dollars a year to visit zoos where the same animals they are paying to see are hunted for trophys and meat all around the world.Just somewhere someone said it wasnt ok to kill porpoises so hogs and other farm animals got the shitty end of the stick.What if dolphins really did taste as good as chicken?


johnf said:


> Do people spend hundreds of dollars to swim with the deer?


No but again.You can go to walmart and buy a goldfish and swim in your bathtub with it.Maybe if society valued the goldfishes life as much as the dolphin goldfish would be protected also.I know guys who throw mullet in there swimming pool to play with.Ever seen a mullet swim in clorine.Sucks for the fish.Do you think anyone would care to put an end to an act like that.Of course not.
I do sit on my front porch in the morning and watch the deer occasionally. I guess that would be the same. 


johnf said:


> I think you're just way off base on this.


I dont think so.If your going to kill anything than you shouldnt dictate what someone else has the right to kill.Unless your a 100 percent vegan and refuse to eat burgers.That cow you ate that nice juicy steak off of had just as much right to live as any dolphin but society sees it different.I dont.If you can kill it i can grill it.,.........


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Hate the dolphins, but its pretty messed up what was done. Hope this doesn't start some kind of war, those bastards are smart!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

PAW that is a bad ass photo shop lmfao


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

TatSoul said:


> Of course not.Could the reasons why be because one holds value of one life over another for the reasons you listed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I just don't see the point in killing a dolphin. Do people eat them anywhere in the world. It's not something I've heard of. It sounds like your trying to make me sound like a tree huger. I'm not. Maybe it's that I'm not down there very much and only get to see them for a few days a year, but I would think keeping them alive would be better for tourism. I mean if a guy like me who hunts and fishes has a problem with it, what are real tree hugin' anti-hunters going to think? Like it or not those folks spend a buttload of money down there. What would your rainbow weekend look like if the G/L community decided to go to Mexico beach because the Pensacola folks are killing dolphins?

All that's really is beside the point of the thread. Anyone who shoves a screwdriver in an animal and leaves it to die is a douchebag. Even a possum or armadillo deserves better than that.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

johnf said:


> I guess I just don't see the point in killing a dolphin. Do people eat them anywhere in the world. It's not something I've heard of. It sounds like your trying to make me sound like a tree huger. I'm not. Maybe it's that I'm not down there very much and only get to see them for a few days a year, but I would think keeping them alive would be better for tourism. I mean if a guy like me who hunts and fishes has a problem with it, what are real tree hugin' anti-hunters going to think? Like it or not those folks spend a buttload of money down there. What would your rainbow weekend look like if the G/L community decided to go to Mexico beach because the Pensacola folks are killing dolphins?
> 
> All that's really is beside the point of the thread. Anyone who shoves a screwdriver in an animal and leaves it to die is a douchebag. Even a possum or armadillo deserves better than that.


'
lol in this society more people would pay to see a screwdriver sticking out of a dolphins head than to come watch them swim.Just always baffled my mind when people hold so much value over one particular animal over another.In some cultures it is a sin to kill cattle.They seem them as treee huggers see dolphins.Here we line them up and remove there heads for steak nibblets and burgers.Its all in what you believe in but if someone supports the killing of one animal over another is in my book a hypocrite.Eventually the dolphins will eat themselves out of house and home with no predators.You cannot take from one to give to another without side effects.Look at the panther situation in south florida.Hunters hunt deer and the panthers take the rest.Panthers are protected so eventually without some kind of control there will be serious side effects.If your going to manage 1 species in an environment you need to manage them all...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Its not the one species over another, its the screwdriver in the head and forgetting the damn thing. We don't stick screwdrivers in cows heads and laugh as they stagger around and slowly die, hell they never even know what hit them. What happened to the dolphin would be animal cruelty on land, that's what ruffles more feathers.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Goodness folks it was one dolphin. It's not like there was fifty of them with a craftsman stuck in their blowhole that washed ashore like a mass killing. There was one sick person that committed a heinous act on one dolphin that happened to wash up on shore. Let's not get all bent out of shape and give PETA something to put on a billboard!!!

Damn I shot a cat once coming out of my chicken yard and I didn't see this much commotion when I sent the collar back to the owner.

And by the way I hit that thing on a full run at eleven at night after numerous drinks with one shot with a craftsmen nail gun. j/k


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Why do you all keep saying that someone put the screwdriver in there and left it to die? You act like flipper just floated on top of the water helpless.. I would assume someone tried to kill it. (Most likely a drunk early 20s male tourist, seeing as how they seem to mostly be drunk and retarded.) It probably hauled ass once it got a screwdriver stuck in it. It was last seen alive with a screwdriver in its head on thursday then showed up dead on Friday... I do not like the dolphins at all, in fact, I dislike them. I am not stabbing them because of it though. It's whatever to me.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

fla_scout said:


> And by the way I hit that thing on a full run at eleven at night after numerous drinks with one shot with a craftsmen nail gun. j/k


What is the range on one of those? I have some pesky rabbits coming up in my front yard.



Outside9 said:


> http://blog.al.com/live/2012/06/noaa_seeks_information_on_dead.html


Thanks for posting a link that those of us who do not have a facebook can read!


----------



## T2F (Jun 23, 2012)

I doubt someone set out to put a screwdriver into its head. My money is on a diver getting harassed for his stringer, they got scared when it got too brave, then STAB. Unicorn flipper


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

-WiRtH- said:


> What is the range on one of those? I have some pesky rabbits coming up in my front yard.
> 
> About fifty yards as best I can figure. Rabbits are good eating especially the front yard, grass eating ones so make sure you make a head shot. Unless you are planning on brains and scrambled eggs in the morning then I would suggest a mid-body shot.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

TatSoul said:


> Panthers and bears destroy more habitat and cause more destruction than deer combined


Really?...let's all think about that statement for a minute...

P_


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

billin said:


> Yeah come on man somebody from the hills of Kentucky drove sown here to do that. You know it was a ******* panhandler bama football fan type. Come on man how long you been here? I bet they screamed roll tide when they did it.


Please find out all the facts so you won't leap to conclusions.
Personally sounds like you'd get along with the Roll Tide crowd.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

johnf said:


> Seriously? I'm guessing most out of towners are like me. Even if the fishing is great, if flipper gets that close to me I'm pulling out a camera and giving him half my fish to keep him closer. Are you freekin' kiddin' with this post? Seriously. :thumbdown:


John (Jack) as I think of you, id like to thank you for joining the site and having to ask questions about everything that goes on down here. With all your lack of wisdom, knowledge or understanding the local area I could see how we should value your opinion.



This is how I see it:
As a *possibility *it could be a crew from out of town that got flipper in the nets or while doing some long line caught and discarded the poor creature this way. I personally couldn't understand somebody doing this but looks like they did..Local or not this is inexcusable. Seriously Jack!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

You compare a cow to a dolphin? A dolphin's mercury levels are off the chart. Eating dolphins over time will do some serious damage to your brain (some who have posted here couldn't survive that). I get your point, value one animals right to live over another blah blah blah. Some animals are meant to be eaten, some are not. Anyone who is ok with shoving a screwdriver in an animals head (short of self defense) is a childish sick idiot.

I have been diving over 20 years, I have never seen a diver try to protect his/her catch with a screwdriver. Maybe a blowtorch and a drill motor, but never a screwdriver.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

NVM, I am to damn angry to comment.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Being a land lover from Missouri I may not totally get the sentiment toward dolphins like some but to kill and waste is wrong as well. If the gulf instituted a harvest for them I would not object but I was always taught you use as much of what you kill as possible. The person that did this should be fined for his or her action but I do agree there is an over abundance of dolphin everywhere I have ever been in the gulf, Atlantic, and Pacific and their should be a control.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Out of towner or local, whoever did this has problems.


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

hsiF deR said:


> Has anyone seen my black and yellow phillips head screw driver? I was doing a zinc change out near the edge last week.


 
I have a underwater drill you can use, but I only have 25ft of extension cord.  

Really though... Flipper is cool. That's just wrong!!!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I Don't Understand the Problem? Are They Not In Season Right Now?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> John (Jack) as I think of you, id like to thank you for joining the site and having to ask questions about everything that goes on down here. With all your lack of wisdom, knowledge or understanding the local area I could see how we should value your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, exactly how do you learn without asking questions? It's not like I'm down there all the time getting experience. Learning what I can on here allows me to make the best of the time I have. As far as this topic at hand goes, it doesn't take the vast wisdom of someone who lives down there to see that someone who shanks any animal with a screwdriver is a douche-bag.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*do you mean >>*

Are you trying to say one dolphin was trying to screw another dolphin and this was an accident??

Always wondered how dolphins were made !

:whistling::whistling::whistling:


Burnt Drag said:


> Maybe it was trying to tighten up a screw on another dolphin and had unfortunate accident. Just sayin.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

prgault said:


> Really?...let's all think about that statement for a minute...
> 
> P_


When was the last time you saw a deer tear up a feeder?I remember reading a huge article the other day on the declining numbers of wildlife in south florida.Have you ever seen a deer attack a cow?There was one farmer in particular whos lost a total of 30 calves to panthers.Do the math on what those calves were worth.I know someone personally who lost a horse to a full grown panther.Now this is a small area in concentrated areas where the panther is protected.Wait till they start to migrate out of there concentrated areas than this will become a state wide problem.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

What I can't fathom is that so many have bought into the idea that this mammal needed protection. There are so many that they grossly over-populated and whenever one is in distress or dies of natural causes, thousands of dollars are spent to find the reason. 30 years ago, when I first began fishing in the Gulf, we rarely saw them except around the passes. 
Now that there's an endless stream of fish being "disgarded", these bums have a steady diet. But, they don't stop there, now, impatient for disgards, they take fish being reeled up, and often get themselves hooked. It's as if the NMFS created a problem that they largely ignore. 
These are not innocent playful creatures, they're protected and coniving marauders and they deserve this "protection" about like the other drains on the system, like welfare babymammas and carjackers. 
It's amazing how deluded the media can make otherwise intelligent people. 
And.. one more thing.. if you want to get rid of them, dive into the water from your
cobia tower or just dive in off the side of the boat. It's perfectly legal.
My 2cents.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I would rather see Flipper take my fish than the state and federal government. You are loosing a lot more fish due to these regulations than to the 1972 Marine Mammal Protection Act. I was here in the 60s and 70s when you also didn't see many pelicans. Now they are all over the place and it is kind of nice to drive down Scenic Hwy and see a formation of these birds. I enjoy the dolphins swimming in my bow waves. No matter how one feels about marine mammal protection by the government, to kill a highly intelligent animal in this manner is inhumane.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

TatSoul said:


> When was the last time you saw a deer tear up a feeder?I remember reading a huge article the other day on the declining numbers of wildlife in south florida.Have you ever seen a deer attack a cow?There was one farmer in particular whos lost a total of 30 calves to panthers.Do the math on what those calves were worth.I know someone personally who lost a horse to a full grown panther.Now this is a small area in concentrated areas where the panther is protected.Wait till they start to migrate out of there concentrated areas than this will become a state wide problem.


I'd bet deer cause more damage than your bears and cougars, not that this has anything to do with a screwdriver in a porpoise's head.

A national survey conducted by USDA’s National Agricultural Statistics Service in 1992 identified deer damage as the most widespread form of wildlife damage. Forty percent of the farmers reporting had experienced deer damage. No estimate exists of nationwide annual crop losses to deer, but damage estimates have been made for some states. In Wisconsin, a 1984 survey of farmers suggested minimum statewide deer damage of $36.7 million annually. A similar study in Pennsylvania estimated the annual crop loss at $16 to $30 million. The situation is similar in most agricultural states with moderate to high deer densities. Estimates by Hesselton and Hesselton (1982) suggest that the cost of deer-vehicle collisions may exceed $100 million each year in the United States and Canada. In fact, the cost of deer/ vehicle collisions was estimated at $100 million in Wisconsin alone in 1990.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Dolphin....the other fish meat


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

SHunter said:


> I would rather see Flipper take my fish than the state and federal government. You are loosing a lot more fish due to these regulations than to the 1972 Marine Mammal Protection Act. I was here in the 60s and 70s when you also didn't see many pelicans. Now they are all over the place and it is kind of nice to drive down Scenic Hwy and see a formation of these birds. I enjoy the dolphins swimming in my bow waves. No matter how one feels about marine mammal protection by the government, to kill a highly intelligent animal in this manner is inhumane.


I'm not suggesting that anyone should kill this creature. If you read what's really going on, fish you'd be carrying home are being stolen by government trained dolphins.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Burnt Drag said:


> I'm not suggesting that anyone should kill this creature. If you read what's really going on, fish you'd be carrying home are being stolen by government trained dolphins.


Huh???


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Question for those who say dolphins are overpopulated: If they were scarce in years past (previous to being protected) as everyone says .... how do you know they are "overpopulated" now? Perhaps they have just returned to what their numbers in their environment are supposed to be?


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

jigslinger said:


> I'd bet deer cause more damage than your bears and cougars, not that this has anything to do with a screwdriver in a porpoise's head.
> 
> A national survey conducted by USDA’s National Agricultural Statistics Service in 1992 identified deer damage as the most widespread form of wildlife damage. Forty percent of the farmers reporting had experienced deer damage. No estimate exists of nationwide annual crop losses to deer, but damage estimates have been made for some states. In Wisconsin, a 1984 survey of farmers suggested minimum statewide deer damage of $36.7 million annually. A similar study in Pennsylvania estimated the annual crop loss at $16 to $30 million. The situation is similar in most agricultural states with moderate to high deer densities. Estimates by Hesselton and Hesselton (1982) suggest that the cost of deer-vehicle collisions may exceed $100 million each year in the United States and Canada. In fact, the cost of deer/ vehicle collisions was estimated at $100 million in Wisconsin alone in 1990.


Have you seen the statistics on snapper populations?I believe those statistics you wrote as much as i believe that red snapper are endangered.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

If you were to tally the total $$$ made by deer hunting it would absolutely blow away the dollars from crop damage and deer vs car accidents.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Burnt Drag said:


> What I can't fathom is that so many have bought into the idea that this mammal needed protection. There are so many that they grossly over-populated and whenever one is in distress or dies of natural causes, thousands of dollars are spent to find the reason. 30 years ago, when I first began fishing in the Gulf, we rarely saw them except around the passes.
> Now that there's an endless stream of fish being "disgarded", these bums have a steady diet. But, they don't stop there, now, impatient for disgards, they take fish being reeled up, and often get themselves hooked. It's as if the NMFS created a problem that they largely ignore.
> These are not innocent playful creatures, they're protected and coniving marauders and they deserve this "protection" about like the other drains on the system, like welfare babymammas and carjackers.
> It's amazing how deluded the media can make otherwise intelligent people.
> ...


You go into THEIR "house" and bitch because they eat what belongs to them? Dont let the all mighty dollar "DELUDE" you views.... Jus sayin


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*Sad state of affairs*

As a person who one day who wants to retire to the gulf..I find this very disheartening. From the act of killing the dolphin, to the jokes about it,to the cavalier attitude it's only a dolphin. i think sometimes people are so used to the beauty in their backyard they become immune to it. The Gulf of Mexico to me is most beautiful place on earth...from the landscapes the spectacular beaches and the wonderful people I have met...and others I have not had the chance to meet. i have lived in Kentucky all my life (go ahead make all the fun you want rolls right off my back) and the wonder of Florida never fails to amaze me. I have fished all my life; deer hunted till carpal tunnel took that away from me. And in all those years I learned take no more than you need...And live and let live sometimes... But to kill a animal in a most inhumane way then scoff about it or turn it into a political rant..Sad times if you ask me. As for the dolphins i never tire of them..so what if they take a fish from me.. there's plenty more in the sea. I am in there house and if they want the last fish on the plate its their right..and you know what I'm cool with that.

doggfish:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

doggfish said:


> As a person who one day who wants to retire to the gulf..I find this very disheartening. From the act of killing the dolphin, to the jokes about it,to the cavalier attitude it's only a dolphin. i think sometimes people are so used to the beauty in their backyard they become immune to it. The Gulf of Mexico to me is most beautiful place on earth...from the landscapes the spectacular beaches and the wonderful people I have met...and others I have not had the chance to meet. i have lived in Kentucky all my life (go ahead make all the fun you want rolls right off my back) and the wonder of Florida never fails to amaze me. I have fished all my life; deer hunted till carpal tunnel took that away from me. And in all those years I learned take no more than you need...And live and let live sometimes... But to kill a animal in a most inhumane way then scoff about it or turn it into a political rant..Sad times if you ask me. As for the dolphins i never tire of them..so what if they take a fish from me.. there's plenty more in the sea. I am in there house and if they want the last fish on the plate its their right..and you know what I'm cool with that.
> 
> doggfish:clap::clap::clap:


Ok so let me get this straight.....Its ok to remove a fish from its home with a hook,drag it to the surface and dig a huge meat hook into its guts,throw it in a cooler to suffocate but as far as the dolphins are concerned it is there house.When did dolphins become the top of the food chain in the ocean?what about all the cute cuddly sharks that we have tournements over and go out there and turn the poor creatures into shark nuggets.Somewhere along the line someone got the pecking order of the earth all jacked up.I personally could give a crap about any animal as i see fit to rest next to the mashed potatoes and gravy....This type of thinking will eventually lead to an ocean full of dolphins and we will have to raise fish on land to feed the dolphins.And we will probably by that time be required to pay for it with our tax dollars.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

i can see words like humanity, sportsman, ethical are lost on you..so i wont try..hate to put you out.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I think you missed the whole part about taking no more than you need and about killing the dolphin inhumanely. You are ranting a little excessively now tat. Maybe you should just chill out a little bit. I don't care for the dolphins because it seems like sometimes they take every fish that you could have kept. But that doesn't mean it should get stabbed with a screwdriver. That's the whole inhumane thing he was talking about. Trying to hook a fish you plan to eat is a little different. Geez dude. Lay off


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

TatSoul said:


> Ok so let me get this straight.....Its ok to remove a fish from its home with a hook,drag it to the surface and dig a huge meat hook into its guts,throw it in a cooler to suffocate but as far as the dolphins are concerned it is there house.When did dolphins become the top of the food chain in the ocean?what about all the cute cuddly sharks that we have tournements over and go out there and turn the poor creatures into shark nuggets.Somewhere along the line someone got the pecking order of the earth all jacked up.I personally could give a crap about any animal as i see fit to rest next to the mashed potatoes and gravy....This type of thinking will eventually lead to an ocean full of dolphins and we will have to raise fish on land to feed the dolphins.And we will probably by that time be required to pay for it with our tax dollars.


I agree 100% and it's just as much my house as it is theirs.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

billin said:


> Yeah come on man somebody from the hills of Kentucky drove sown here to do that. You know it was a ******* panhandler bama football fan type. Come on man how long you been here? I bet they screamed roll tide when they did it.


Associating something this malicious with football is just plain asinine and shows your maturity level. Just in case you haven't noticed yet, it's not funny.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

-WiRtH- said:


> I think you missed the whole part about taking no more than you need and about killing the dolphin inhumanely. You are ranting a little excessively now tat. Maybe you should just chill out a little bit. I don't care for the dolphins because it seems like sometimes they take every fish that you could have kept. But that doesn't mean it should get stabbed with a screwdriver. That's the whole inhumane thing he was talking about. Trying to hook a fish you plan to eat is a little different. Geez dude. Lay off


And that being my point is that when someone injures a porpoise inhumanely it makes front page news and everyone cries in an uproar but its ok to treat all the other animals and fish any way you please.Just like that stupid whale that killed that woman with no remorse what soever was allowed to live.If it had been a circus bear it would have been put down asap.The only point im trying to make is WHAT VALUE DOES A DOLPHINS LIFE HAVE OVER the remora the kids on the pier slap against the sign to watch it suffocate and hang.It blows my mind how our kids are taught how cute and awesome these creatures are but its ok to euthanize cats and dogs because they have no place to go without a second thought.Sorry if i dont understand the logic in this.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

TatSoul said:


> And that being my point is that when someone injures a porpoise inhumanely it makes front page news and everyone cries in an uproar but its ok to treat all the other animals and fish any way you please.Just like that stupid whale that killed that woman with no remorse what soever was allowed to live.If it had been a circus bear it would have been put down asap.The only point im trying to make is WHAT VALUE DOES A DOLPHINS LIFE HAVE OVER the remora the kids on the pier slap against the sign to watch it suffocate and hang.It blows my mind how our kids are taught how cute and awesome these creatures are but its ok to euthanize cats and dogs because they have no place to go without a second thought.Sorry if i dont understand the logic in this.


I take it that you are a nihilist?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Tatsoul- by that you are saying you would be entertained by the thought of a dog with a screwdriver in it's head?


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

SaltAddict said:


> Tatsoul- by that you are saying you would be entertained by the thought of a dog with a screwdriver in it's head?


why do you guys think i agree with this incident.I am not an unethical hunter /fisherman.all im wondering is why the huge outcry over a dolphin vs any other animal?why donyt we see jars of pickled dolphin fins in the grocery store but people walk right by a jar of pickled pigs feet without a second thought.pigs are just as if not as more intelligent than dolphins ever thought of being.This is the only point im making.I do not find the cruelty of animals in no way shape or form amusing just confused on why the huge emphasis is put on marine mammals protections,Like the no wake zones and how people go thru such huge extremes to protect manatees but when a dog is run over in the street they scrape it up and bag it with no thought involved.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

TatSoul said:


> why do you guys think i agree with this incident.I am not an unethical hunter /fisherman.all im wondering is why the huge outcry over a dolphin vs any other animal?why donyt we see jars of pickled dolphin fins in the grocery store but people walk right by a jar of pickled pigs feet without a second thought.pigs are just as if not as more intelligent than dolphins ever thought of being.This is the only point im making.I do not find the cruelty of animals in no way shape or form amusing just confused on why the huge emphasis is put on marine mammals protections,Like the no wake zones and how people go thru such huge extremes to protect manatees but when a dog is run over in the street they scrape it up and bag it with no thought involved.


Now this is just becoming ridiculous.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Now this is just becoming ridiculous.


I think you're running from the question. Tat's logic is sound. Neither of us is suggesting harm to this creature, it's just that the idea that this creature has nearly and in some instances more prestige in the world than a dog, or a pig and yes, even a human being. Movies have been made that demonize boat owners as enemies of dolphins. The kids and women are totally brain rinsed regarding this mammal. Many of us have seen the other side of this animal, and we're not as impressed. The protection of the sea lion has destroyed the fishing industry in California and the tree
huggers have chosen an over populated creature over honest fishermen.:whistling:


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Burnt Drag said:


> I think you're running from the question. Tat's logic is sound. Neither of us is suggesting harm to this creature, it's just that the idea that this creature has nearly and in some instances more prestige in the world than a dog, or a pig and yes, even a human being. Movies have been made that demonize boat owners as enemies of dolphins. The kids and women are totally brain rinsed regarding this mammal. Many of us have seen the other side of this animal, and we're not as impressed. The protection of the sea lion has destroyed the fishing industry in California and the tree
> huggers have chosen an over populated creature over honest fishermen.:whistling:


This is basically what i have been trying to say.You have worded it much better than me.Thanks


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Burnt Drag said:


> I think you're running from the question. Tat's logic is sound. Neither of us is suggesting harm to this creature, it's just that the idea that this creature has nearly and in some instances more prestige in the world than a dog, or a pig and yes, even a human being. Movies have been made that demonize boat owners as enemies of dolphins. The kids and women are totally brain rinsed regarding this mammal. Many of us have seen the other side of this animal, and we're not as impressed. The protection of the sea lion has destroyed the fishing industry in California and the tree
> huggers have chosen an over populated creature over honest fishermen.:whistling:


I'm not running from any question. The law is the law and animal cruelty is animal cruelty. Go stick a screwdriver in another person's head and see what happens. You see, humans are just animals, too. Why don't they sell pickled human feet in the grocery stores? I wonder what roasted baby shoulder tastes like. You should kill your dog and eat it. See what I mean? It's called a _reductio ad absurdum(a)_.

I hate to break it to you and Tat (or whoever), but certain animals (especially mammalians) are valued more than others. It's also a rather serious legal issue, just like it was for the idiot who shot an eagle at Dauphin Island a few years ago. Civil societies establish rules for behavior. It's always hilarious to me that people blame that on "tree huggers" and "liberals."

If having a dolphin stealing your fish *really* pisses you off (this is the "you general") to the point at which you want to kill it with a screwdriver or a shotgun, then perhaps a more soothing and less stressful hobby is in order.

Are you a vegan? :whistling:


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Not to derail this ridiculous rant but how could someone do it.

Hard to believe someone offshore could get the dolphin close enough to stab it in the head. Seems more likely to me a recreational shrimper did it. But why?

I don't shrimp much anymore but they were a novelty not a threat to shrimpers. My guess is some kid did it.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

AndyS said:


> Question for those who say dolphins are overpopulated: If they were scarce in years past (previous to being protected) as everyone says .... how do you know they are "overpopulated" now? Perhaps they have just returned to what their numbers in their environment are supposed to be?



Good point. Wouldn't they be affecting the ecosystem adversely if the population were out of whack? Or maybe there would be a natural die off. I know the deer have gotten into my garden several times this deer and done major damage. We have Mt. lions and bear around here. My wife and neighbor have seen a lion around the house in the last couple months and the neighbor saw a bear before we moved in last December. Other than a little scat I've not seen any affect by either.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

doggfish said:


> As a person who one day who wants to retire to the gulf..I find this very disheartening. From the act of killing the dolphin, to the jokes about it,to the cavalier attitude it's only a dolphin. i think sometimes people are so used to the beauty in their backyard they become immune to it. The Gulf of Mexico to me is most beautiful place on earth...from the landscapes the spectacular beaches and the wonderful people I have met...and others I have not had the chance to meet. i have lived in Kentucky all my life (go ahead make all the fun you want rolls right off my back) and the wonder of Florida never fails to amaze me. I have fished all my life; deer hunted till carpal tunnel took that away from me. And in all those years I learned take no more than you need...And live and let live sometimes... But to kill a animal in a most inhumane way then scoff about it or turn it into a political rant..Sad times if you ask me. As for the dolphins i never tire of them..so what if they take a fish from me.. there's plenty more in the sea. I am in there house and if they want the last fish on the plate its their right..and you know what I'm cool with that.
> 
> doggfish:clap::clap::clap:


From one Mt. man to another- Haven't you read that our opinion doesn't matter. We don't live there and therefor we are meddling out of town idiots. :001_huh:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

johnf said:


> Good point. Wouldn't they be affecting the ecosystem adversely if the population were out of whack? Or maybe there would be a natural die off. I know the deer have gotten into my garden several times this deer and done major damage. We have Mt. lions and bear around here. My wife and neighbor have seen a lion around the house in the last couple months and the neighbor saw a bear before we moved in last December. Other than a little scat I've not seen any affect by either.


None of this matters, apparently.



SHunter said:


> I would rather see Flipper take my fish than the state and federal government. You are loosing a lot more fish due to these regulations than to the 1972 Marine Mammal Protection Act. I was here in the 60s and 70s when you also didn't see many pelicans. Now they are all over the place and it is kind of nice to drive down Scenic Hwy and see a formation of these birds. I enjoy the dolphins swimming in my bow waves. No matter how one feels about marine mammal protection by the government, to kill a highly intelligent animal in this manner is inhumane.


Well put. There is more anger on this forum than there was after the fall of Constantinople in 1453.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> Now this is just becoming ridiculous.


I was going to argue against his point, but I think this is sufficient. :thumbup:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Burnt Drag said:


> I think you're running from the question. Tat's logic is sound. Neither of us is suggesting harm to this creature, it's just that the idea that this creature has nearly and in some instances more prestige in the world than a dog, or a pig and yes, even a human being. Movies have been made that demonize boat owners as enemies of dolphins. The kids and women are totally brain rinsed regarding this mammal. Many of us have seen the other side of this animal, and we're not as impressed. The protection of the sea lion has destroyed the fishing industry in California and the tree
> huggers have chosen an over populated creature over honest fishermen.:whistling:



Like it or not animals are assigned value for several things: Aesthetic appeal, rarity, intelligence and emotional value. If all animals were equal there would me no mouse traps or bug zappers, and certainly no pesticides. People have mouse traps in the same house with a hamster cage. They scream when they see a mouse in the floor but let the hamster climb on their faces. 

Whether you like it or not the dolphin is higher up on the pecking order in our society for a lot of reasons that have already been posted on here. Maybe if their meat weren't poison to us (high mercury) then maybe they would be in a different category (probably extinct or endangered)

Dolphins are highly valued by our society whether you like it or not. If you can't see not all animals are the same then you have bigger problems than this thread can address.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Morbid but serious question- How thick is a dolphin's skull? What kind of force would it take to do this? Someone said it might be a kid or diver. Would a diver have the leverage to do this while in the water, would a kid be strong enough?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

johnf said:


> Morbid but serious question- How thick is a dolphin's skull? What kind of force would it take to do this? Someone said it might be a kid or diver. Would a diver have the leverage to do this while in the water, would a kid be strong enough?


Who knows, it wouldn't be hard to kill a porpoise if you baited it to your boat. The instrument was probably jammed down its blowhole. 

Just shaking my head at some of the stuff posted this thread, even though I respect everybody's opinions and their right to state them.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*yep sure do*



johnf said:


> From one Mt. man to another- Haven't you read that our opinion doesn't matter. We don't live there and therefor we are meddling out of town idiots. :001_huh:


Most times I just read the threads here or may ask a question or two....and this is one time I wish I would of kept out.....I was always taught as a kid to respect life. And yes I am a avid sportsman but when you do have to kill it is your responsibility to do it the quickest most humane manner. And yes the Porpoise does have a more elite status..maybe because they are pretty to look at..but they have also saved many a swimmer or diver in history for whatever their reason. Myself i give them a elite stature because of their intelligence....and their outlook on life to them; the world is still good and a fun and happy place...No I have no biology degree but as a hunter I have very good observational skills. I am not a tree hugger never will be but I also dont want to destroy the only home we have.. I would think of myself as one of the good guys I chose this area above all others to spend my hard earned money...I haven't bought any BP products since the spill was outraged at the mess and try to donate to the when disasters hit this great state. i try my best to keep up on local news and happenings to learn about my future home. 

I guess one rule still applies where ever you are....freedom of speech as long as you don't say too much
Maybe I am just to overprotective of such a beautiful place that is The Gulf of Mexico

Doggfish:yes:

And yes they still have all my fish I wont mind.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

doggfish said:


> Most times I just read the threads here or may ask a question or two....and this is one time I wish I would of kept out.....I was always taught as a kid to respect life. And yes I am a avid sportsman but when you do have to kill it is your responsibility to do it the quickest most humane manner. And yes the Porpoise does have a more elite status..maybe because they are pretty to look at..but they have also saved many a swimmer or diver in history for whatever their reason. Myself i give them a elite stature because of their intelligence....and their outlook on life to them; the world is still good and a fun and happy place...No I have no biology degree but as a hunter I have very good observational skills. I am not a tree hugger never will be but I also dont want to destroy the only home we have.. I would think of myself as one of the good guys I chose this area above all others to spend my hard earned money...I haven't bought any BP products since the spill was outraged at the mess and try to donate to the when disasters hit this great state. i try my best to keep up on local news and happenings to learn about my future home.
> 
> I guess one rule still applies where ever you are....freedom of speech as long as you don't say too much
> Maybe I am just to overprotective of such a beautiful place that is The Gulf of Mexico
> ...


You don't have to apologize for anything. This is all just harmless internet arguing.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've thought seriously about coming down there to teach after I retire from Arkansas. With 20 years in the retirement system here it would be insane to move now, but in another 10 years, who knows.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*thx for the reply*



aroundthehorn said:


> You don't have to apologize for anything. This is all just harmless internet arguing.


:thumbsup:

doggfish


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

doggfish said:


> Most times I just read the threads here or may ask a question or two....and this is one time I wish I would of kept out.....I was always taught as a kid to respect life. And yes I am a avid sportsman but when you do have to kill it is your responsibility to do it the quickest most humane manner. And yes the Porpoise does have a more elite status..maybe because they are pretty to look at..but they have also saved many a swimmer or diver in history for whatever their reason. Myself i give them a elite stature because of their intelligence....and their outlook on life to them; the world is still good and a fun and happy place...No I have no biology degree but as a hunter I have very good observational skills. I am not a tree hugger never will be but I also dont want to destroy the only home we have.. I would think of myself as one of the good guys I chose this area above all others to spend my hard earned money...I haven't bought any BP products since the spill was outraged at the mess and try to donate to the when disasters hit this great state. i try my best to keep up on local news and happenings to learn about my future home.
> 
> I guess one rule still applies where ever you are....freedom of speech as long as you don't say too much
> Maybe I am just to overprotective of such a beautiful place that is The Gulf of Mexico
> ...



I couldn't have said it better myself. The more people research Porpoise's they are very intelligent right below humans. When I was a teenager I always felt good surfing when Porpoise's were around for obvious reasons. I am not a tree huger either.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Pier-Dude said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself. The more people research Porpoise's they are very intelligent right below humans. When I was a teenager I always felt good surfing when Porpoise's were around for obvious reasons. I am not a tree huger either.


Have you never seen the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy? Humans are the third smartest beings on the planet. Right after dolphins at number 2 and superhuman genious mice at number 1.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL, I loved that movie. I have my towel ready.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll agree now... It's become riduculous. . . Ok. Breck and Head and Shoulders work too.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Lol
Selenium


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Burnt Drag said:


> I'll agree now... It's become riduculous. . . Ok. Breck and Head and Shoulders work too.


lol maybe now we can all stand and sing kumbaye.......


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

Burnt Drag said:


> I agree 100% and it's just as much my house as it is theirs.


 Can I ask how you think that the water -where these animals all live- belongs to us humans who live on land? We are priveledged to be able to go into the water and fish, you dont HAVE to. 
Thats like trying to say the shark came into your water to bite you...


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

zulubravo34 said:


> Can I ask how you think that the water -where these animals all live- belongs to us humans who live on land? We are priveledged to be able to go into the water and fish, you dont HAVE to.
> Thats like trying to say the shark came into your water to bite you...


 So, what you're saying is that I lose my rights when I leave the dock? The water is not my domain as well? Unless the Bible a crock and isn't
God's word, God gave man dominion over the animals. And yes... I've been attacked by a shark on one occaision and bitten by one on another.

But, I do refuse to engage in a battle of wits with an un-armed opponent.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

What is a shark attack without a bite? Were you put in a headlock and given a noogie?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

SaltAddict said:


> What is a shark attack without a bite? Were you put in a headlock and given a noogie?


His eyes were folded closed, his mouth was open and he was committed to the attack... twarted inches from my crotch and a stringer of fish attached to my weight belt by the point of my biller. Attacks don't have to end badly to be an attack.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

zulubravo34 said:


> Can I ask how you think that the water -where these animals all live- belongs to us humans who live on land? We are priveledged to be able to go into the water and fish, you dont HAVE to.
> Thats like trying to say the shark came into your water to bite you...


:notworthy: BINGO you hit that one on the head

doggfish


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I think yall are confusing killing something legally for meat and sticking a screwdriver in a mammals head and leaving it to die. Saying killing a dolphin is like killing a fish shows how uneducated you really are. Take a few marine biology classes and get back to me. Dolphins use logic and have brains very similar to a 4-6 year old. I'm far from a treehugger as well but sticking a screwdriver in anythings head and letting it die a slow death is inhumane. Your logic is like saying we should start killing people if they taste good. You zombie f*cks


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Burnt Drag said:


> His eyes were folded closed, his mouth was open and he was committed to the attack... twarted inches from my crotch and a stringer of fish attached to my weight belt by the point of my biller. Attacks don't have to end badly to be an attack.


Just curious. By this definition, I have been a victim twice this year so far.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

bigrick said:


> I think yall are confusing killing something legally for meat and sticking a screwdriver in a mammals head and leaving it to die. Saying killing a dolphin is like killing a fish shows how uneducated you really are. Take a few marine biology classes and get back to me. Dolphins use logic and have brains very similar to a 4-6 year old. I'm far from a treehugger as well but sticking a screwdriver in anythings head and letting it die a slow death is inhumane. Your logic is like saying we should start killing people if they taste good. You zombie f*cks


I agree some ppl don't get it.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> I'm not running from any question. The law is the law and animal cruelty is animal cruelty. Go stick a screwdriver in another person's head and see what happens. You see, humans are just animals, too. Why don't they sell pickled human feet in the grocery stores? I wonder what roasted baby shoulder tastes like. You should kill your dog and eat it. See what I mean? It's called a _reductio ad absurdum(a)_.
> 
> I hate to break it to you and Tat (or whoever), but certain animals (especially mammalians) are valued more than others. It's also a rather serious legal issue, just like it was for the idiot who shot an eagle at Dauphin Island a few years ago. Civil societies establish rules for behavior. It's always hilarious to me that people blame that on "tree huggers" and "liberals."
> 
> ...


Hold on just a second there, I never advocated harming this creature, I simply made a few logical points regarding how the thinking of so many people are skewed by media. To imply that I said that sticking a screwdriver into the head of a federally protected marine mammal is cool is just sick. Lighten up.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

banging metal pipes together or against your boat will make them leave. It's worked very well for me quite a few times. I usually just bang my billy club against the transom for a minute or 2 and I never see them again.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Agreed, killing something for no reason other than to stab it with a screwdriver is messed up.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

bigrick said:


> I think yall are confusing killing something legally for meat and sticking a screwdriver in a mammals head and leaving it to die. Saying killing a dolphin is like killing a fish shows how uneducated you really are. Take a few marine biology classes and get back to me. Dolphins use logic and have brains very similar to a 4-6 year old. I'm far from a treehugger as well but sticking a screwdriver in anythings head and letting it die a slow death is inhumane. Your logic is like saying we should start killing people if they taste good. You zombie f*cks


You guys get more and more lost in this subject.What you are basically saying is the life of something is valued by its intelligent level.with that type of thinking maybe we should kill off all the retards.I can tell you animals that are smarter than dolphins are also considered as good table fair.No one said anything about eating people if they taste good.The difference between people and ANIMALS is we have the ability to show remorse and regret for our actions.ANIMALS DO NOT that is why if you believe in the bible god gave us the right to eat anything on this earth that flew,walked on land or swam in the ocean.Jesus handed out fish that just didnt fall out of the sky, and im pretty sure if dolphins were readily available they would have eaten them without a second thought.This whole dolphins are smart so they special is asanine..There is no getting thru to you on this subject.THERE IS NOTHING MORE SPECIAL ABOUT A DOLPHIN than a razorback pig.It is all in perception.All you guys saying what your saying are borderline tree huggers you just wont admit it.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Burnt Drag said:


> Hold on just a second there, I never advocated harming this creature, I simply made a few logical points regarding how the thinking of so many people are skewed by media. To imply that I said that sticking a screwdriver into the head of a federally protected marine mammal is cool is just sick. Lighten up.


_
I think you're running from the question. Tat's logic is sound. Neither of us is suggesting harm to this creature, it's just that the idea that this creature has nearly and in some instances more prestige in the world than a dog, or a pig and yes, even a human being._ 

My post was as deliberately ridiculous as yours are ITT. Like other people who have responded to you and others, I get it: dolphins REALLY annoy you. Maybe you didn't phrase your arguments as well as you wanted to.

I'm cool, by the way. My blood pressure is fine and I feel great!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

TatSoul said:


> You guys get more and more lost in this subject.What you are basically saying is the life of something is valued by its intelligent level.with that type of thinking maybe we should kill off all the retards.I can tell you animals that are smarter than dolphins are also considered as good table fair.No one said anything about eating people if they taste good.The difference between people and ANIMALS is we have the ability to show remorse and regret for our actions.ANIMALS DO NOT that is why if you believe in the bible god gave us the right to eat anything on this earth that flew,walked on land or swam in the ocean.Jesus handed out fish that just didnt fall out of the sky, and im pretty sure if dolphins were readily available they would have eaten them without a second thought.This whole dolphins are smart so they special is asanine..There is no getting thru to you on this subject.THERE IS NOTHING MORE SPECIAL ABOUT A DOLPHIN than a razorback pig.It is all in perception.All you guys saying what your saying are borderline tree huggers you just wont admit it.


I'll admit that you--and I mean this literally--made me laugh out loud.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

this may sound weird but i don't actually care that the dolphin was killed - but the way it was done is absolutely horrible. i don't agree with or think it's even ok for someone to go shoot a dolphin as stated in an early post, but i think that more of a legal issue than phsycotic mental issues.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> this may sound weird but i don't actually care that the dolphin was killed - but the way it was done is absolutely horrible. i don't agree with or think it's even ok for someone to go shoot a dolphin as stated in an early post, but i think that more of a legal issue than phsycotic mental issues.



Agreed.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

WW2 said:


> Agreed.


 
+ 1


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

TatSoul said:


> You guys get more and more lost in this subject.What you are basically saying is the life of something is valued by its intelligent level.with that type of thinking maybe we should kill off all the retards.I can tell you animals that are smarter than dolphins are also considered as good table fair.No one said anything about eating people if they taste good.The difference between people and ANIMALS is we have the ability to show remorse and regret for our actions.ANIMALS DO NOT that is why if you believe in the bible god gave us the right to eat anything on this earth that flew,walked on land or swam in the ocean.Jesus handed out fish that just didnt fall out of the sky, and im pretty sure if dolphins were readily available they would have eaten them without a second thought.This whole dolphins are smart so they special is asanine..There is no getting thru to you on this subject.THERE IS NOTHING MORE SPECIAL ABOUT A DOLPHIN than a razorback pig.It is all in perception.All you guys saying what your saying are borderline tree huggers you just wont admit it.


That's a good point. GO HOGS!!!


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

Burnt Drag said:


> So, what you're saying is that I lose my rights when I leave the dock? The water is not my domain as well? Unless the Bible a crock and isn't
> God's word, God gave man dominion over the animals. And yes... I've been attacked by a shark on one occaision and bitten by one on another.
> 
> But, I do refuse to engage in a battle of wits with an un-armed opponent.


If that was an attack then ive been "attacked" three times spear fishing... And I'm not a big religion guy so that doesn't really partake to my beliefs.... I just feel that when you te into the water your in their house... Like an intruder in yours... If they (humans) do something wrong, they are going to defend their house


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, 13 pages.

Probably wouldn't be half that if SOMEBODY got stabbed in the head with a screwdriver!!!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Right off I think your a sick individual to stick a screwdriver in any animal or mammals head. My question is when due some of these dolphins become nuisance dolphins as say gators become after one feeds them, with dolphins they train the whole squad. The gators are captured and killed due to relating food with people. I would like to know numbers on how many there are out there compared to years past. I would also like to say I hate to see a dolphin while I am fishing they are better at it than I am. But all my family and friends love it more than the fishing specially the kids. So until the goverment tells me I can bang stickem when they get close enough they are safe with me lol. Also they have to be on an higher level due to saving human lives in military excercises and numerous other things you hear about shark deterants and what not, just as service dogs do for people... I like to hear a cat say that cats suck haha. with our numbers growing there are growing numbers of idots as well comes with growth.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Matt Mcleod said:


> Wow, 13 pages.
> 
> Probably wouldn't be half that if SOMEBODY got stabbed in the head with a screwdriver!!!


 
It would if the person stabbed was found floating in his fishing boat in the bay.

Hopefully the killer is not still out there when the weather clears up, we could all be in danger.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

The truth of the matter is that in all likelyhood, there was NEVER a dolphin with a screwdriver in it's head. It's just a crock of bullshit someone started on here to garner attention. I know a few wild ass mates that may be capable of diving out of a tuna tower with a screwdriver, but with that said, the ones I know would'nt waste their time on something so idiotic. More truth... we've all been "taken" and by that I mean that we've spewed our feelings about this creature. But... let's go a little further.. a bit beyond this "Screwdriver in the Porpoise Head".... What if? .... Really, what if..
there were so many of these marine mammals lurking at every fishing spot that none of us could get a fish into the boat? What if we ran 5 miles to another spot and we still could'nt get a fish up because they were snatching them before we could get them up? What then? Sell the boat.. give up?... fish for bream in lakes? The point is, that we use barbed wire fences to keep our cattle in, we use electric fences to keep our horses in (and safe), but we'll let this fellow totally screw fishing? Forget that screwdriver BS... someone roped all of us in with that one.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Burnt Drag said:


> The truth of the matter is that in all likelyhood, there was NEVER a dolphin with a screwdriver in it's head. It's just a crock of bullshit someone started on here to garner attention. I know a few wild ass mates that may be capable of diving out of a tuna tower with a screwdriver, but with that said, the ones I know would'nt waste their time on something so idiotic. More truth... we've all been "taken" and by that I mean that we've spewed our feelings about this creature. But... let's go a little further.. a bit beyond this "Screwdriver in the Porpoise Head".... What if? .... Really, what if..
> there were so many of these marine mammals lurking at every fishing spot that none of us could get a fish into the boat? What if we ran 5 miles to another spot and we still could'nt get a fish up because they were snatching them before we could get them up? What then? Sell the boat.. give up?... fish for bream in lakes? The point is, that we use barbed wire fences to keep our cattle in, we use electric fences to keep our horses in (and safe), but we'll let this fellow totally screw fishing? Forget that screwdriver BS... someone roped all of us in with that one.


I need some of what you are on!


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*list to kill*

Lets see Retards, all animals including anything that flies,swims,walks on land,slithers,flutters,burrows,pulsates, hugs trees,doesn't hug trees....and maybe vermicious kanids.........This list will be updated as needed. Stay close to your computers folks it only gets better....:tt2: Same Bat time; Same Bat channel!!!!!!:batman::batman::batman::batman::


ROTFLMAO


Doggfish


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Burnt Drag said:


> The truth of the matter is that in all likelyhood, there was NEVER a dolphin with a screwdriver in it's head. It's just a crock of bullshit someone started on here to garner attention. I know a few wild ass mates that may be capable of diving out of a tuna tower with a screwdriver, but with that said, the ones I know would'nt waste their time on something so idiotic. More truth... we've all been "taken" and by that I mean that we've spewed our feelings about this creature. But... let's go a little further.. a bit beyond this "Screwdriver in the Porpoise Head".... What if? .... Really, what if..
> there were so many of these marine mammals lurking at every fishing spot that none of us could get a fish into the boat? What if we ran 5 miles to another spot and we still could'nt get a fish up because they were snatching them before we could get them up? What then? Sell the boat.. give up?... fish for bream in lakes? The point is, that we use barbed wire fences to keep our cattle in, we use electric fences to keep our horses in (and safe), but we'll let this fellow totally screw fishing? Forget that screwdriver BS... someone roped all of us in with that one.




WRONG: I started the thread without any opinions being stated. And here is proof of the facts.

http://blog.al.com/live/2012/06/noaa...n_on_dead.html


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

FLbeachbum said:


> WRONG: I started the thread without any opinions being stated. And here is proof of the facts.
> 
> http://blog.al.com/live/2012/06/noaa...n_on_dead.html


using the old confuse them with facts trick????:sneaky2:

doggfish


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

"Planet of the Dolphins" starring Mark Wahlberg. They walk, they talk, they're not even scared of water! OH NO! Whatever will we do???


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*lol*

oh the humanity...lol:jester:

doggfish


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh hell...somebody at the sci-fi channel just got another idea for a stupid movie they can make in three days, on a $2000 budget. Crocosaurus vs Dolphinoid


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Pretty easy to make fun of something that a legitimate point was made and neither of you have anything intelligent to say to correct it.I think burntdrag has a legitimate point.With dolphins being as protected as they are, eventually you wont even be able to hold a spot without feeding the dolphins.It is inevitable with the world population growing and as many resources people take from the ocean the dolphins having really no predators its eventually going to happen.Think it wont and ill show you where americans would say a hundred years ago that pledging allegiance to the flag in public schools would offend people and remove it would NEVER happen.Most days on the fishing pier people cant even land a decent king because the dolphins take everything but the head.You same clowns would protest its there ocean but at the same time would shoot crows in your gardens that was eating all your corn up without a second thought.I personally could give a rats ass about dolphins and i hope a few more wash up.The only people who miss em are the ones here whining that dont even live here and see how greedy and menacing the dolphins really are. Grab some tissues and Go hug a tree on that note.
I see you got that picture of you holding a cobia.Better remember it cause by 2020 everything is gonna pretty much be catch and release.Than you can go on a dolphin cruise and watch all the dolphins eat the fish you wish you was catching.Nobody thinks that will ever happen but every year new laws are passed that people said 50 years ago WOULD NEVER HAPPEN.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

TatSoul said:


> Pretty easy to make fun of something that a legitimate point was made and neither of you have anything intelligent to say to correct it.I think burntdrag has a legitimate point.With dolphins being as protected as they are, eventually you wont even be able to hold a spot without feeding the dolphins.It is inevitable with the world population growing and as many resources people take from the ocean the dolphins having really no predators its eventually going to happen.Think it wont and ill show you where americans would say a hundred years ago that pledging allegiance to the flag in public schools would offend people and remove it would NEVER happen.Most days on the fishing pier people cant even land a decent king because the dolphins take everything but the head.You same clowns would protest its there ocean but at the same time would shoot crows in your gardens that was eating all your corn up without a second thought.*I personally could give a rats ass about dolphins and i hope a few more wash up.The only people who miss em are the ones here whining that dont even live here and see how greedy and menacing the dolphins really are. Grab some tissues and Go hug a tree on that note.*
> I see you got that picture of you holding a cobia.Better remember it cause by 2020 everything is gonna pretty much be catch and release.Than you can go on a dolphin cruise and watch all the dolphins eat the fish you wish you was catching.Nobody thinks that will ever happen but every year new laws are passed that people said 50 years ago WOULD NEVER HAPPEN.


You've already proven that pretty much everybody's points/opinions about your posts in this thread are true. I admire your tenacity, though....


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I poke fun because I do live here. Weather permitting my boat is in the water 2 days a week atleast 8 hrs each day. I bounce dive and cover a lot of water. Between dives we hook and line fish. Your hyperbole about dolphins "taking over" is entertaining, however misguided it may be. We catch and release snapper year round. Every now and then the dolphins take a few. If I were a poor fisherman, I might complain about competition.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> You've already proven that pretty much everybody's points/opinions about your posts in this thread are true. I admire your tenacity, though....


Yep Yep taste like chicken......


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

here is one example of something that 30 years ago no one ever thought would happen.more big government bs regulation so a hand full of tree huggers can have there way.this will eventually happen to the fish you talk about throwing back and watching the dolphins eat.
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/06/26/endangered-prairie-dog-outnumber-residents-in-utah-town/


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*intelligence?????*

Dude you have issues i don't have a clue what got you so full of hate..but you might want to get it checked. There is enough fish in the ocean for everyone(and Flipper too). I practice catch and release 95 % of the time..the only time I keep fish is one that is fouled or someone with me wants them. Hell i can't even remember the last time I ate a fish that I caught. i have been through three major cancer surgeries since I was 26 and had another cancer scare just one month ago..so yes my outlook on life is different than most. i have tried to be civil with you but see that comes to no avail. You call people all kinds of names when people don't agree with you..and get pissed like a little biotch when they return the favor. So why don't you do everyone a favor and just let it go. you have made it clear your just a disgruntled little man with a narrow view of the world where only your opinion matters...sorry sonny it doesn't work that way. i will be 50 this year so in twenty more years who knows I maybe wearing a pine suit. But you know what? i don't waste my time on a person who is so angry and disgruntled in life. i enjoy life like everyday is my last and sidestep losers and whiners when I can..You might try to see the wisdom in this rather than piss and moan how unfair life is to you! There is no such thing as a bad or good life..there is only life!

Doggfish

Oh no he's eatin fish in the gulf of mexico...go Flipzilla....go Flipzilla:band:


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

TatSoul said:


> here is one example of something that 30 years ago no one ever thought would happen.more big government bs regulation so a hand full of tree huggers can have there way.this will eventually happen to the fish you talk about throwing back and watching the dolphins eat.
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/06/26/endangered-prairie-dog-outnumber-residents-in-utah-town/


oh ok now we get it! now you're really making sense of all of this for us! 
seriously dude quit digging your hole. if someone does not support senseless killing (or what they percieve as senseless) who are you to start name-calling and acting like they're uninformed? i don't really care that a dolphin was killed, but sticking a dang screwdriver in it's head so that it swims around in pain and agony until it dies is something that only a person with some serious problems could do. like they started out with puppies or kittens and then moved up a little if you know what i mean. if you're ok with this, then you have issues too. nevermind the legal side, nevermind the intelligence, etc etc. i didn't read where anyone was mounting up a posse to go look for the idiots that did this or anyone really making a big deal - just said it was messed up and the person who did this is sick. you didn't see it then and you obviously still don't see it or you wouldn't continue going further and further off track with these stupid arguements about what the future holds if we don't all kill the dolphins, and now prarie dogs?? no, i didn't read it and don't plan to. i'd love to go take a varmit rifle and shoot me some prarie dogs. but would never stick one in the head with a screwdriver and leave it for dead. believe me when i tell you it's best to let it go at this point.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*for everyone*

i hope i have not offended anyone with my last post If i have i am truly sorry.Normally i dont result to this type of behavior and if you see me on the beach pull up take a seat we will have a couple of Mojito's and share what nature has provided us.

Thanx for understanding

your best friend in the gulf you have never met

Doggfish


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

We are against stabbing dolphins in head head with screwdrivers and leaving them to die. Gosh we sure are treehugging hippies. You are trying to completely alter the discussion to sound like you know what your talking about and it did the opposite. Dont stab dolphins in the head with a screwdiver and thats the moral of the story,


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

bigrick said:


> We are against stabbing dolphins in head head with screwdrivers and leaving them to die. Gosh we sure are treehugging hippies. You are trying to completely alter the discussion to sound like you know what your talking about and it did the opposite. Dont stab dolphins in the head with a screwdiver and thats the moral of the story,


to steal from aroundthehorn - "boom", and "bigrick for the win"

this is as simple as it can be made. if anyone argues with this, they're either trolls or just have problems, plain and simple.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

doggfish said:


> Dude you have issues i don't have a clue what got you so full of hate..but you might want to get it checked. There is enough fish in the ocean for everyone(and Flipper too). I practice catch and release 95 % of the time..the only time I keep fish is one that is fouled or someone with me wants them. Hell i can't even remember the last time I ate a fish that I caught. i have been through three major cancer surgeries since I was 26 and had another cancer scare just one month ago..so yes my outlook on life is different than most. i have tried to be civil with you but see that comes to no avail. You call people all kinds of names when people don't agree with you..and get pissed like a little biotch when they return the favor. So why don't you do everyone a favor and just let it go. you have made it clear your just a disgruntled little man with a narrow view of the world where only your opinion matters...sorry sonny it doesn't work that way. i will be 50 this year so in twenty more years who knows I maybe wearing a pine suit. But you know what? i don't waste my time on a person who is so angry and disgruntled in life. i enjoy life like everyday is my last and sidestep losers and whiners when I can..You might try to see the wisdom in this rather than piss and moan how unfair life is to you! There is no such thing as a bad or good life..there is only life!
> 
> Doggfish
> 
> Oh no he's eatin fish in the gulf of mexico...go Flipzilla....go Flipzilla:band:



LOL here you go on a worthless rant about a whole lot of nothing and turning me into somthing im not.Not sure where all that agression came from.I guess you just dont see the entire picture.Maybe if you live another 30 years you will see where all of this is going.
My point is anytime the feds step in and completely protect a nuiecense species there is going to be some kind of backlash as describes in the link i i posted.Guess you cant be open minded to bet past that.
And also IF THERE ARE SO MANY FISH IN THE OCEAN LIKE YOU SAY .wHY ALL THE CONSTANT griping and moaning on NOAA regs.Im done trying to make a valid point thats getting turned into something its not.Just like the guy BurntDrag tried to make a valid point and you guys attacked him with nonsense and jokes.The last joke gonna be on you.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

ctilton said:


> Obama?


You got that right...


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

What we need is for the scientist to devise an object that ommits there sound communication, telling the dolphin to get the eff outta here or I will stick a scewdriver in your head :blink: dolphin gone.....


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

TatSoul said:


> Im done trying to make a valid point thats getting turned into something its not.Just like the guy BurntDrag tried to make a valid point and you guys attacked him with nonsense and jokes.The last joke gonna be on you.


wake up dude - neither of your points were valid for what's going on. scroll up and read bigrick's post. we're not talking about feds, or regs, or the heiarchy of the animal kingdom. you and burntdrag on the other hand come up with all this off-the-wall jibberish that has nothing to do with anything the rest of us are talking about. i do hope you're serious though about being done. and i like your last one-liner there. i don't know what it means, but then again i don't know what most of your stuff means when it comes to this thread.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

OBAMA did it. And he will be out of office soon, so problem solved.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Burnt Drag said:


> The truth of the matter is that in all likelyhood, there was NEVER a dolphin with a screwdriver in it's head. It's just a crock of bullshit someone started on here to garner attention. I know a few wild ass mates that may be capable of diving out of a tuna tower with a screwdriver, but with that said, the ones I know would'nt waste their time on something so idiotic. More truth... we've all been "taken" and by that I mean that we've spewed our feelings about this creature. But... let's go a little further.. a bit beyond this "Screwdriver in the Porpoise Head".... What if? .... Really, what if..
> there were so many of these marine mammals lurking at every fishing spot that none of us could get a fish into the boat? What if we ran 5 miles to another spot and we still could'nt get a fish up because they were snatching them before we could get them up? What then? Sell the boat.. give up?... fish for bream in lakes? The point is, that we use barbed wire fences to keep our cattle in, we use electric fences to keep our horses in (and safe), but we'll let this fellow totally screw fishing? Forget that screwdriver BS... someone roped all of us in with that one.


You do understand that nature would not allow that, right? The dolphin population would die off for lack of food way before that ever happened. Wow, you are so reaching on this.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I read some unique posts on this one. I might as well toss my two cents into the well here. I may not like it but I don't lose any sleep over a dolphin or a shark getting my fish off the line or upon release. That's mother nature doing her thing. On the other hand if I'm sitting down to dinner and flipper or mr gray suit shows up to snatch away my fish dinner, I will take exception to that and set the dogs on them.

I doubt that the dolphin jumped into someones boat and attacked their children and dad grabbed a handy screwdriver to defend the family and sea going manse. People that do these things are gene pools for serial killers and miscreants.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

TatSoul said:


> here is one example of something that 30 years ago no one ever thought would happen.more big government bs regulation so a hand full of tree huggers can have there way.this will eventually happen to the fish you talk about throwing back and watching the dolphins eat.
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/06/26/endangered-prairie-dog-outnumber-residents-in-utah-town/


Completely different scenario there. Do they taste like squirrel?:whistling:


----------

